# استفسار بخصوص معدات حفر الخوازيق



## lineahmed (5 يونيو 2009)

انا اعمل لاول مره فى موقع انشائى لحفر خوازيق
و ارغب فى معرفة كيفيه فحص معدات حفر الخوازيق
و كيفية تامين المكان حولها ؟ و العاملين بها ؟

منتظر ردودكم​


----------



## علي الحميد (6 يونيو 2009)

عفوا ما هي الخوازيق ؟

ليتك توضح بصورة أم مصطلح انجليزي


----------



## mushkar (8 يونيو 2009)

أظنه يقصد pile machines


----------



## lineahmed (9 يونيو 2009)

ya its pile machine
i will be happy 2 get ur answer


----------



## cappotchi (14 أغسطس 2010)

* يقصد pile foundation *


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------

